

Which way should I follow? .NET or iOS - gunzor

I am a software engineer working in a FinTech RnD Center in Turkey. I have 2.5 years professional C# and WPF development experience. I also took place in iOS projects. Although I am a .NET guy,  I am self-motivated to develop iOS apps in my leisure time. I learn Swift and try to share my know-how with tutorials. I dream, I develop and iterate. I have 2 years experience with Objective C. I developed 5 iOS apps from scratch (3 indie, 2 professional). I like to ship fast and see my product in user hands. I would like to continue my career in Europe (preferably in German or Netherlands). Should I follow .NET path or iOS path for my career through Europe?
======
stephengillie
Sorry for telling you the obvious, but .NET is used more on the server side
and in desktop. iOS is mobile.

Which have you worked in more? frontend/backend/full stack OR desktop OR
mobile? Which do you want to work in?

~~~
gunzor
I worked full stack. Developed both server side and desktop side with C#.
Consumed WCF services in iOS apps. I want to work in iOS development. But I am
afraid of losing my experience for C#.

------
UK-AL
You may not have to choose. Xamarin?

~~~
gunzor
I believe in Swift. Xamarin would be nice choice as a cross platform with
native output. But I guess it has also a learning curve and some
disadvantages. It also will ignore my Objective-C know-now. Am I too
judgmental about this?

